# What should i use to kill crabgrass?



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I got a few spots of crabgrass around the yard that id like to kill, and not sure whats everyone's favorite spray for it?

I thought about Monterey Crab-E Rad Plus as i saw it at my local Co-Op.

Do you spot spray or do the whole yard?

Any other tips or tricks i should know about?

I have never put down a Pre Emergent but i plan to next time.



I plan on thatching and aerating the lawn and doing some seeding pretty soon before it gets too hot. Pretty sure the last owner never de-thatched or aerated..


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

That moneterey Crab killer only has 4% quinclorac. Quinclorac is the active ingredient that will actually do the killing on the crabgrass. 4% AI will kill young crab grass, but not mature. You'll need to upgrade to either Drive XLR8 or Tenacity.

Drive XLR8 has 18% of a hotter version of quinclorac (dimethylamine salt of quinclorac) and should smoke it good. It might require two applications, but you'll need to follow the label for when and how much to spray.

Now i mention Tenacity because you mention doing some seeding. Tenacity can be used as a pre-emergent at times of seeding, and will kill crab grass as well. It'll probably take 2 applications at the 4oz / Acre rate.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

A higher % of quinclorac is the way to go. Be sure to get/use MSO (methylated seed oil) with it if you can.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

LawnNerd said:


> That moneterey Crab killer only has 4% quinclorac. Quinclorac is the active ingredient that will actually do the killing on the crabgrass. 4% AI will kill young crab grass, but not mature. You'll need to upgrade to either Drive XLR8 or Tenacity.
> 
> Drive XLR8 has 18% of a hotter version of quinclorac (dimethylamine salt of quinclorac) and should smoke it good. It might require two applications, but you'll need to follow the label for when and how much to spray.
> 
> Now i mention Tenacity because you mention doing some seeding. Tenacity can be used as a pre-emergent at times of seeding, and will kill crab grass as well. It'll probably take 2 applications at the 4oz / Acre rate.


I think ill look for the Tenacity first, as it looks safer for more kinds of strands of Fescue as im not 100% on what my grass is yet.

Glad i didn't get the moneterey.

Thanks man!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

quinclorac or fluazifop.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Have you tried OTS products like weed b gon + crabgrass control?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is everyone sure this is crabgrass? I can't I'd it from the images.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

g-man said:


> Is everyone sure this is crabgrass? I can't I'd it from the images.


I pulled some of it out by the root and it looked like crab grass to me, but i still have alot to learn so i could be wrong, ill do it again and post a picture when i get home later.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Have you tried OTS products like weed b gon + crabgrass control?


Something like this? https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weed-control/ortho-weed-b-gon-plus-crabgrass-control-ready-spray2

I haven't really considered it, but if you think its worth a shot id do some more research on it.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ballistic said:


> Something like this? https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weed-control/ortho-weed-b-gon-plus-crabgrass-control-ready-spray2
> 
> I haven't really considered it, but if you think its worth a shot id do some more research on it.


Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Heres a closer look at the what im assuming is crabgrass. 


This section i haven't mowed in a while been raining too much.


----------

